
Hurricane Idai (the Southern Hemispheres worst disaster?) happened a week ago - sebmanchester
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/19/cyclone-idai-worst-weather-disaster-to-hit-southern-hemisphere-mozambique-malawi
======
sebmanchester
...and started 2 weeks ago. News from this part of the world often travels
slow... Are there any _good_ reasons why this story took so long to break?

